# Board Size: Too Small?



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a new board since I've had a 2004 M3 Cap 154cm for about 5 years now. I'm really into riding the mountain, ollying rollers, butters, ollie spins, etc which is about 65% of my riding. The other 35% is spent in the park. I am 5'8 and weigh 190lbs with a size 10 boot. I've been looking to get a rome agent since I've heard the board qualities are exactly what I am looking for (tons of pop/flex, yet still sturdy at speed/trails). However, I've been looking at sizing charts and it says I would need like 157 for my weight which is clearly too big. I ride a 154 right now and would like something smaller that I can really control and minipulate around the mountain. I was thinking 152. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

157 is perfect for your size. I ride a 156 for park and I wouldn't consider going lower than a 154 for myself. If you like speed then a longer board is right for you. If you wanna go smaller than 155, make yourself lighter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

But I ride a 154 right now and have no issues what so ever, more so, I want to go smaller based on what I want to do around the mountain. I'm failing to understand what HUGE difference 2 centimeters can make.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I weigh around 180 lbs and ride a 52 for park fun, fucking around on the street etc. I prefer myslef to ride a longer board if im spending most of the time on the mountain with friends.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

at 154 you're at the absolute bottom of what you should be riding for your size. Have you ridden a longer board before? sometimes, you can't tell the difference if you have no basis for comparison. A 152 for you would be nothing but a jib board. Just cruising you probably wouldn't notice much difference but if you hit any kind of speen I can't see you having any sort of stability at all. 

So then the question begs....What EXACTLY do you want to do on the mountain? If it's what you stated in your original post, then no, I don't suggest the 152 and I think you will notice a difference.

I've been on short boards and i wouldn't even think about going that short for an all mountain deck.

Honestly, I would hit up an early season demo day somewhere, jump on a few different sizes and see whats comfortable. The only way to know is to try.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> at 154 you're at the absolute bottom of what you should be riding for your size. Have you ridden a longer board before? sometimes, you can't tell the difference if you have no basis for comparison. A 152 for you would be nothing but a jib board. Just cruising you probably wouldn't notice much difference but if you hit any kind of speen I can't see you having any sort of stability at all.
> 
> So then the question begs....What EXACTLY do you want to do on the mountain? If it's what you stated in your original post, then no, I don't suggest the 152 and I think you will notice a difference.
> 
> ...


Your points are valid. I agree hitting up a demo or trying it out would be best. However I'm trying to take advantage of some last minute deals on last years equipment. So time really isn't on my side. However, I've been riding the 154 for five years with no issues with contol or stability what so ever. I agree that I don't have much to base it off of, but if you are saying that a 154 is the "bottom of barrel" then I don't see how I will have an issue going 2 cm smaller. I really just want to understand what difference 2cm which is .8 inches will make. I'm on th east coast, speed isn't really an issue as we don't have seriously steep slopes like out west.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

S.O.V said:


> Your points are valid. I agree hitting up a demo or trying it out would be best. However I'm trying to take advantage of some last minute deals on last years equipment. So time really isn't on my side. However, I've been riding the 154 for five years with no issues with contol or stability what so ever. I agree that I don't have much to base it off of, but if you are saying that a 154 is the "bottom of barrel" then I don't see how I will have an issue going 2 cm smaller. I really just want to understand what difference 2cm which is .8 inches will make. I'm on th east coast, speed isn't really an issue as we don't have seriously steep slopes like out west.



I understand where you are coming from. Keep in mind that the measurement is typically on the effective edge, not the total board length. Since sticks have 2 edges, you're effectively losing 1.6 inches of edge with which to grab the snow/ice. If your body weight suggests a 157, then you are losing 5cm of effective edge, which with your conversion rate, suggests 4in less edge than what is suggested. So what you are doing is making the board work harder to make up for the loss of edge, which means going too small will negatively effect your ability to control the board and the response the board is able to give you. 

Its kind of like pulling a semi trailer with an f150. do you really think that thing is gonna turn and stop well?

Thats how the 2cm makes a difference. 

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

That's a good analogy. I was pretty much set on the Agent 152 since I found a killer deal on last year's board. I guess I'll have to look into getting another 154. Just out of curiosity though, since I'm only 5'8, wouldn't I forfeit superior control/board manipulation by getting longer board? The reason I ask is I ride a pretty wide stance on my 154. However, the same stance will subsequently be narrower on a larger board giving me less leverage over the nose and tail. Won't this affect my ability to ollie, press, butter etc? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Also, does anyone have any recommendations on a good 152-155 freestyle/all mountain board with tons of pop/flex (e.g. like the Agent)?


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

S.O.V said:


> That's a good analogy. I was pretty much set on the Agent 152 since I found a killer deal on last year's board. I guess I'll have to look into getting another 154. Just out of curiosity though, since I'm only 5'8, wouldn't I forfeit superior control/board manipulation by getting longer board? The reason I ask is I ride a pretty wide stance on my 154. However, the same stance will subsequently be narrower on a larger board giving me less leverage over the nose and tail. Won't this affect my ability to ollie, press, butter etc? Thanks for the help.



Height means nothing when choosing board size. so my previous post still applies.

Your stance on a longer board will be normal instead of wide. If anything, the short board will be harder to ollie since your weight will be disproportionate to the board size, which might negate the flex and pop of the camber, again making the board work too hard.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

S.O.V said:


> Also, does anyone have any recommendations on a good 152-155 freestyle/all mountain board with tons of pop/flex (e.g. like the Agent)?


Never Summer SL-R or Evo-R!


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm about your size and ride a 158. Don't you find the 154 sinks in powder? Thats what i take all mountain to mean, a lot of off piste. The couple of cm makes a difference to base surface area affecting the float. You don't want to lean so far back off piste that it's the equivalant of a wheelie on piste.
My friend got the 158 agent he's only slightly bigger and he can spin all over the place, it depends on the rider. He loves th board, I wouldn't mind one myself.


----------

